# [Sep 2, 2011] Muddy Roots Music Festival (Cookeville TN)



## drunken marauder (Aug 12, 2011)

Well basically its a bad ass countrymusic festival.... Hillgrass Bluebilly, Muddy Roots, and Farmageddon Records are throwing 2 days of awsome music and camping!!!
http://www.muddyrootsmusic.com/festival.html


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 12, 2011)

god i love wanda jackson


----------



## dprogram (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in Covington, TN. Someone swing through and pick me up on the way there! It's 4.5 hours away from me. Wonder if any rails go that way?


----------



## harrison (Aug 12, 2011)

damn, what an amazing lineup (legendary shack shakers and peculiar pretzelmen)


----------

